#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  дацаны

## Arhos

Здравствуйте!
Наверно вопрос поднимался уже неоднократно, и всех он достал...особенно от европейцев (никого не хочу обидеть).
Дело в том, что я из Москвы, мне 22 года... я с детства интересовался Буддизмом, и когда ездил в командировку, на съемки программы о Бурятском буддизме...в ообщем я влюбился культуру, природу, монастыри...и реально уже года 2 никак не могу решиться, спросить...
Скажите, мне, человеку из Москвы, который никогда не жил среди Буддистов (у нас тут и общины-то нет нормальной, боишься на секту нарваться какую-нибудь), реально попасть в монастырь и стать учеником? Что для этого надо сделать? (Я не хочу в центральные дацаны, где экскурсии разные проводят...я хочу в Цугольский дацан, или Окинский... вообщем любой, где не много народа). Возможно покажется странным - "любой дацан", но просто я видел только Улан-Удэнский и Агинский дацаны, остальные...и то не все, только маленькие фотографии в интернете. Я не знаю толком обычаев и культуры, праздников и обрядов... я в этом плане - несмышленый ребенок.
Так вот резюме: Я могу приехать в дацан и попросить остаться учеником? Smile - разумеется я буду помогать, работать, делать все что требуется... или меня сразу завернут?
Спасибо)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Вот, совсем недавно тема была: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=15989

----------


## Arhos

да, но в той теме, пожалуй больше про акоголь разговоров  :Smilie: 
а у меня всетаки вопрос, можно ли попасть на обучение в дацан, имея лишь желание?  :Smilie:  
Или если ты не знаешь всех канонов, всех устоев и всех правил...то тебя даже слушать не станут и домой отправят?

----------


## Zom

Сначала разберитесь, так ли это вам нужно. Если за экзотикой - лучше съездить в любую традиционную буддийскую страну. Впечатлений будет в 100 раз больше любых бурятий или калмыкий..

Одно это чего стоит:
http://traveliving.org/white-temple-wat-rong-khun/

----------

Читтадхаммо (04.11.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

А Бурятия или Калмыкия чем не традиционные буддийские страны?  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (01.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (04.11.2010), Иван Денисов (13.12.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.11.2010), Кузьмич (02.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (04.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А Бурятия или Калмыкия чем не традиционные буддийские страны?


Хотя бы тем, что это не страны ,)

----------


## Arhos

не экзотика...осмысленное решение, хочется именно в Бурятию...)

----------


## Гелег

> Я могу приехать в дацан и попросить остаться учеником? Smile - разумеется я буду помогать, работать, делать все что требуется... или меня сразу завернут?
> Спасибо)


Конечно можете. В Иволгинском дацане например уже года три-четыре преподают Цему (не за горами Парчин) посредством диспутов вернувшиеся из Гомана студенты, а теперь уже преподаватели. 
И там много приезжих из других мест России. Да не просто приезжих, один парень из Калининграда, как рассказывали знакомые, пару лет назад вообще был "ан данпо" (номер один) на своем курсе. 
Смело езжайте, на месте разберетесь что к чему. Никто отправлять вас никуда не будет. Если будете себя по человечески вести. :Smilie:

----------


## Shunja

> не экзотика...осмысленное решение, хочется именно в Бурятию...)


Cочувствую, мне б оттуда уехать......

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Cочувствую, мне б оттуда уехать......


А вы махнитесь не глядя  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Dondhup

В Москве много хороший буддийских общин. Различных линий.
Практически из всех наверно есть буддисты которые читают и пишут на БФ.
В Москве насколько мне известно сейчас живет 2 монаха (гелонга) и еще есть 2 Учителя-мирянина, может и больше.

 Вы Прибежище принимали? 
Если нет - я б советов с этого начать. Если Вам нравиться именно тибетский буддизм и линия гелуг - то сейчас в Москве Отог Ринпоче с группой монахов. Очень большой Учитель. Можно у него Прибежище попросить и совета как поступить.

Можно конечно принять Прибежище и обеты буддиста -мирянина или  монашеские обеты и только их поддерживать но лучше если еще учиться Дхарме. В тибетском буддизме с 8 века ответственность за сохранение Дхармы взяли на себя и монахи и миряне-тантристы (нагпы).

----------


## Леонид Ш

> да, но в той теме, пожалуй больше про акоголь разговоров 
> а у меня всетаки вопрос, можно ли попасть на обучение в дацан, имея лишь желание?  
> Или если ты не знаешь всех канонов, всех устоев и всех правил...то тебя даже слушать не станут и домой отправят?


А Вы статью прочитали по ссылке в первом посте? http://angara.net/text/08/0526

----------


## Майя Син

> да, но в той теме, пожалуй больше про акоголь разговоров 
> а у меня всетаки вопрос, можно ли попасть на обучение в дацан, имея лишь желание?  
> Или если ты не знаешь всех канонов, всех устоев и всех правил...то тебя даже слушать не станут и домой отправят?


Да, реально и не так сложно. В Иволгинском дацане несколько факультетов - философия, медицина, живопись(тханки) и еще что-то. Первые два года - совместное обучение, а потом определяешься, куда хочешь. 
 Нужно летом сдать вступительные экзамены(изложение и что-то подобное). Если учесть,что принимают туда и посде 9 класса,ясно,что они несложные. 
 Русских там достаточно учится. Так что было бы желание))
 Удачи!

----------


## Arhos

хорошо, а могу ли я сейчас отправиться в дацан, попросить там остаться, научиться хотябы каким-то первоначальным правилам, подтянуть историю...и летом попробовать поступить в университет "Даши Чойнхорлин"?
Просто я не знаю... боюсь что приеду сейчас в дацан, а мне скажут - идика ты в Москву обратно) Ничего не знаешь, ничего не умеешь... да и как ты тут жить собрался? И вообще...)

----------


## Сакура

В дацане можно остаться в качестве послушника. Я летом в Цугольском дацане немного жила и помогала. Для мужчин всё ещё проще. Просто приезжаете, разговариваете и если вас и их устраивает - остаётесь, жильё найдётся. Заодно и оцените надо ли вам поступать на обучение, насколько это всё вам приемлемо. Иногда первые впечатления- вааах! Когда начинаешь смотреть всё изнутри, начинаешь мыслить более здраво, мнение меняется.

----------

Ersh (04.11.2010), Дордже (04.11.2010), Доржик (09.11.2010), Иван Денисов (13.12.2010)

----------


## Arhos

А есть какие-нить рекомендации, в какой дацан можно попасть послушником?

----------


## Dondhup

Принять обеты гецула?

----------


## Dondhup

> В дацане можно остаться в качестве послушника. Я летом в Цугольском дацане немного жила и помогала. Для мужчин всё ещё проще. Просто приезжаете, разговариваете и если вас и их устраивает - остаётесь, жильё найдётся. Заодно и оцените надо ли вам поступать на обучение, насколько это всё вам приемлемо. Иногда первые впечатления- вааах! Когда начинаешь смотреть всё изнутри, начинаешь мыслить более здраво, мнение меняется.


В России как я понимаю дацанов в которых соблюдается виная т.е. в монашеской одежде ходят только монахи - увы нет. Если хочется пойти в монахи - нужно ехать в Индию (в тибетской линии).

Пока опыта реальной буддийской практик в качестве геньена (мирянина) нет вряд дли стоит с ходу принимать обеты гецула. Следовать же сложившуюся в Бурятии или Калмыкии ситуации когда некоторые геньены ходят в монашеской одежде имеют девушек иль жен и называют себя монахами вряд ли стоит.
У тибетцев в таких дацанах как Дрепунг все строже.

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010)

----------


## Сакура

В бурятской традиции не каждый лама монах, но каждый монах - лама. 
Никто про обеты не говорит. Речь идёт о возможности побыть в дацане в качестве послушника.

----------


## Dondhup

Есдли бы было четкое разделение на монахов и нагп то проблем было бы меньше. Послушником вообще то становятся чтоб стать монахом.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Есдли бы было четкое разделение на монахов и нагп то проблем было бы меньше. Послушником вообще то становятся чтоб стать монахом.


Четкого разделения на монахов и нагп не может быть поскольку нагпа может быть монахом, а монах может быть нагпой-тантристом. Четкое разделение может быть монах и мирянин. Послушником можно стать в дацане без цели стать монахом, почему обязательно стать монахом. Например принять какую-то работу истопника например, жить при дацане и слушать наставления в свободное время, просить наставления у лам, изучать язык. Или приходить в свободное от работы время на какие-то Учения, вряд ли вас будут выгонять оттуда, если это открытые Учения. Кен ринпоче когда приезжал в Иволгинский дацан давал Учения и для лам и для мирян. То есть можно было получить Прибежище и Учения тогда.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> В России как я понимаю дацанов в которых соблюдается виная т.е. в монашеской одежде ходят только монахи - увы нет. Если хочется пойти в монахи - нужно ехать в Индию (в тибетской линии).
> 
> Пока опыта реальной буддийской практик в качестве геньена (мирянина) нет вряд дли стоит с ходу принимать обеты гецула. Следовать же сложившуюся в Бурятии или Калмыкии ситуации когда некоторые геньены ходят в монашеской одежде имеют девушек иль жен и называют себя монахами вряд ли стоит.
> У тибетцев в таких дацанах как Дрепунг все строже.


В Бурятии ламы которые женаты и не носят чисто монашеских одежд с желтыми вставками. Чаще одевают монгольские одежды немного похожие на монашеские и никогда не слышал чтобы сами ламы-генины когда нибудь называли себя монахами.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Послушником можно стать в дацане без цели стать монахом, почему обязательно стать монахом. Например принять какую-то работу истопника например, жить при дацане и слушать наставления в свободное время, просить наставления у лам, изучать язык. Или приходить в свободное от работы время на какие-то Учения, вряд ли вас будут выгонять оттуда, если это открытые Учения. Кен ринпоче когда приезжал в Иволгинский дацан давал Учения и для лам и для мирян. То есть можно было получить Прибежище и Учения тогда.


По-русски такой человек называется не послушник, а трудник. Послушник - это тот, кто готовится стать монахом. Для тхеравады таковым можно считать анагариков, для ваджраяны, видимо, рабджунгов.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Не, рабджунг это и есть монах. Трудник очень подходит в этом случае.

----------


## Топпер

> Не, рабджунг это и есть монах.


В общем то да.



> Трудник очень подходит в этом случае.


Да. Трудник, в отличие от послушника не монах и не собирается им быть.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> В общем то да.
> 
> Да. Трудник, в отличие от послушника не монах и не собирается им быть.


А вдруг трудник зажелает стать монахом? Неужто нельзя?

----------


## Топпер

> А вдруг трудник зажелает стать монахом? Неужто нельзя?


Тогда он может стать послушником, т.е. человеком, который *готовится* стать монахом.

----------


## Dondhup

> Кен ринпоче когда приезжал в Иволгинский дацан давал Учения и для лам и для мирян. То есть можно было получить Прибежище и Учения тогда.


Дорогой Дорджик, в сутрах и тантрах есть звание"лама"? Есть в Ламриме звание "лама"? 
Если например русский практик Ваджраяны практикует вне бурятского дацана то не зависимо от его реализации он "простой мирянин"? А если бурят или русский закончил к примеру институт при Иволгинском дацане или не закончил, но жил при дацане и что встречается увы сплошь и рядом ходит в монашеской одежде не имея обетов гецула или гелонга то он "лама" при этом часто фактически зарабатывающий" ламством" на жизнь? 

В Ламриме есть характеристика Учителя Махаяны, обладающего такими качествами или хотя бы одной восьмой из них ученики могут называть Учитель т.е. Лама. Учении Ваджрного Учителя тоже естественно называют своего Учителя Лама. Но это не социальный статус священнослужителя и не профессия как сейчас зачастую происходит. Причем вред это наносит прежде всего самим "ламам".

Мне такие "ламы" говорили - сядешь на наше место - ногу сломаешь. 
При том что у нас общие Учителя и одинаковые обеты и практика.
Или "женщины с ламами не сидят". При этом все имеют обеты Ваджраяны где как мы знаем все сказано как к женщинам нужно относиться.


"В бурятской традиции не каждый лама монах, но каждый монах - лама. "
А в буддийской традиции как?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Дорогой Дорджик, в сутрах и тантрах есть звание"лама"? Есть в Ламриме звание "лама"? 
> Если например русский практик Ваджраяны практикует вне бурятского дацана то не зависимо от его реализации он "простой мирянин"? А если бурят или русский закончил к примеру институт при Иволгинском дацане или не закончил, но жил при дацане и что встречается увы сплошь и рядом ходит в монашеской одежде не имея обетов гецула или гелонга то он "лама" при этом часто фактически зарабатывающий" ламством" на жизнь? 
> 
> В Ламриме есть характеристика Учителя Махаяны, обладающего такими качествами или хотя бы одной восьмой из них ученики могут называть Учитель т.е. Лама. Учении Ваджрного Учителя тоже естественно называют своего Учителя Лама. Но это не социальный статус священнослужителя и не профессия как сейчас зачастую происходит. Причем вред это наносит прежде всего самим "ламам".
> 
> Мне такие "ламы" говорили - сядешь на наше место - ногу сломаешь. 
> При том что у нас общие Учителя и одинаковые обеты и практика.
> Или "женщины с ламами не сидят". При этом все имеют обеты Ваджраяны где как мы знаем все сказано как к женщинам нужно относиться.
> 
> ...


Звание "лама" есть. В сутрах про это звание говорится. Лама это тот кто... И не обязательно это может быть монах. Если русский практик практикует вне бурятского дацана и не имеет обетов монаха то он мирянин. Марпа наставник Миларепы тоже был мирянин, крестьянин.

----------


## Dondhup

Марпа как раз был Ваджрный Учитель, со всеми характеристиками, настоящий нагпа.
Его как раз и называли Ламой.

Я плохо знаю сутры, но нигде не встречал чтобы работающий в дацане (т.е монастыре) человек, имеющий обеты буддиста-мирянина автоматически назывался Лама.
Можно сравнить например:

"Не имеющих монашеских обетов Лама"  из дацана как правило:
1) Зарабатывает деньги на проведении ритуалов и содержит на них себя и свою семью
2) Живет как ему удобно - дома и в дацане
3) Часто ходит в монашеской одежде или немного отличающейся от нее одежде так что простые верующие воспринимают его как монаха

"Простой мирянин" имеющий те же обеты и тех же Учителей что "лама из дацана"
1) Зарабатывает деньги ремеслом
2) Живет дома
3) Не ходит в монашеской одежде, насколько я понял есть одежда нагп-мирян, которая принципиально отличается от монашеской - верх белый, зен красно-белый так что не перепутаешь, голову не бреет.

Это критика системы не снаружи, а изнутри, сложившаяся ситуация наносит вред прежде всего самим "ламам", среди которых у меня есть друзья.  И не все буряты серьезно практикующий Дхарму себя причисляют к "ламам" и носят монашескою одежду. Как правило бывшие монахи, если они  сняли монашеские обеты, монашескую одежду не одевают.

Кстати не каждый монах "Лама". Насколько я понимаю , Учителем человека называют ученики. Если приняв и соблюдая обеты монаха, мирянина, Бодхимсаттовские и Ваджраянск4ие человек учился, практиковал и обрел реалимзацию, которая позволяет ему объяснять Учение другим, вести учеников по пути по он Лама.

У меня есть друг, который почти 10 лет учиться в Гомане, но он просит не называть его Ламой. Это так для примера.

Сохранение Дхармы в чистоте зависит от тебя от меня от всех нас кто серьезно практикует, и чем меньше будет отступления от нее тем дольше она сохранится и большее количество живых существ будет спасено.

----------

Джигме (16.01.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Надавали много обещаний, но на практике делаем мало,
Имеем известность и почет, но стыдятся нас и боги, и демоны!
С криком ЧЕМ-СЕ-ЧЕМ!  растопчи главу губительным 
                                                                                               заблуждениям!
С криком МАРАЯ! порази в самое сердце врага -
                                            привязанность к Я и его слугу-палача!
Мы все любим давать много обещаний. Сколько обетов личного освобождения, бодхисатовских обязательств, тантрийских клятв мы дали перед Буддами и Бодхисаттвами! А сколько частных обетов и обязательств на грубых и тонких уровнях! Принять обет освобождения всех живых существ от страданий – это очень большое дело. Тем не менее многие не хранят свои обеты, а если хранят, то не достаточно хорошо, не выполняют практику, которая принесла бы пользу для себя и для других. Про таких людей говорят, что дав обещание на словах, они не выполняют практику, приносящую пользу, на деле. Хотя духовная практика ничего кроме пользы и не может принести, но, к сожалению, многие ею не занимаются.
Есть люди, которые носят высокие звания геше, Учителя, перевоплощенца (тулку), кенбо или шеретуя. Эти люди призваны выполнять великую задачу спасения живых существ, но некоторые из них втихую делают вещи, за которые их осудили бы и боги, и демоны. То, что незаметно людям, всегда увидят боги.

----------

Джигме (16.01.2011)

----------


## Андрей АК

> В России как я понимаю дацанов в которых соблюдается виная т.е. в монашеской одежде ходят только монахи - увы нет. Если хочется пойти в монахи - нужно ехать в Индию (в тибетской линии).


А если в Индию ехать нет возможности? В финансовом плане, незнание языка и т.д. 
А в мирской жизни человек не может реализовать себя как практик. Что в России совсем некуда тогда ему ехать?

----------


## Сакура

Да какая разница в каком монастыре? Главное, чтобы у чела в голове всё в порядке было. Тогда что бы ни происходило рядом, хоть секс с выпивкой, практикуй на полную катушку.

----------


## Андрей АК

Это и так понятно. Но вопрос про монастырь! Спрошено же не с проста.

----------


## Мейова

монастырей много на территории Бурятии,поищите...

----------


## Dondhup

> А в мирской жизни человек не может реализовать себя как практик.


Это большое заблуждение. Многие нагпы-миряни и мирянки достигли состояния Будды. Почитайте текст Львы будды о 84 махасиддха.
Большинство Тертонов то же миряне.

В сутре особенно в Тхераваде монашество это наверно основная практик. В Ваджране как монахи так и миряне достигают реализации.
Другое дело что не имеющим обетов монаха нагпам не стоит ходить в монашеской одежде и если нет реализации стараться зарабатывать себе на жизнь честным ремеслом особенно если есть семья.

Монахи - наши знаменосцы, значение монашеской общины особенно для новичков трудно недооценить, но в монахи не стоит идти в качестве бегства от мира. Сансара она в уме, а не снаружи  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (28.03.2011), Доржик (12.01.2011), Мейова (12.01.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.01.2011)

----------


## Борис Оширов

> монастырей много на территории Бурятии...


Правомочно ли называт дацаны монастырями, если там нет монахов, а практикуют семейные генины?

----------


## Dondhup

Монахи есть но к сожалению не все, кто носит монашескую одежду. На мой взгляд проблема только одна - если нет монашеских обетов то  одежду то лучше не носить а носить одежду нагпы-мирянина. А практиковать вместе по крайней мере в Ваджраяне хорошо, главное чтоб не мешать монахам соблюдать винаю.

----------

Дондог (28.03.2011)

----------

